# Purple negatives



## David A Sercel (Nov 26, 2007)

Lately, I have having some problems with my negatives comming out with a strong purple tint. I am using Ilford Delta Pro 100 film and Sprint Systems Developer, Rapid Fixer (fresh fixer each time), and Hypo-clear. I pre-soak for about two minutes, develop according to the manufacturers guidelines, do a three minute stop-bath, fix for five minutes, rinse for a minute in water, give it three minutes in hypo-clear, and then do a final wash of five minutes in constantly flowing water. I have tried longer pre-soaks, longer fixing, longer time in the hypo-clear, and longer final washes but my negatives still come out purple. Does anyone know what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## floridabwoy (Nov 26, 2007)

either you are not fixing long enough... make sure your temperture is 
the right temperature on the chart for a five minute fix...

or the film is just that color when developed...


----------



## doobs (Nov 26, 2007)

Ilford films remain purple longer than Kodak films, and should be fine after a 5 minute fix. Perhaps your fix is exhausted or your tempatures are off. Make sure to agitate. I usually fix for 5 minutes with all my films and every Ilford roll has come out fine.

EDIT: a three minute stop bath is awful long. I do a minute usually.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 26, 2007)

Doesn't affect printing. I'm staring at a set of purple PanF negatives right now that are gonna make for some beautiful prints.


----------



## doobs (Nov 26, 2007)

I believe he meant they were fully purpled/purpled enough to affect prints.


----------



## David A Sercel (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm using fresh fixer each time for film (saving it for paper after that), so it can't be exhausted. I'll make sure and check on the temperatures on my next roll and see if that's it. They're not so purple that it makes printing impossible, it just sometimes makes the contrast a little flat and I have to bump it up during printing and expose for longer. The purple tint mainly just bugs me because my negatives used to come out clear and I can't think of anything I have been doing diferently. 

Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## JC1220 (Nov 27, 2007)

make sure you are using the proper dilution of fixer for film.

Is your water acidic? If so add some soda to your initial wash, tablespoon per gallon, then final wash without.

some claim a slightly warmer wash temp helps with the purple, but you will most likely still have some purple cast.

You can also try refixing, presoak first though, and I would not go the full fix time, 3 mins perhaps.


----------

